# Question for those that do a home-cooked diet



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

Sabine is going to be helping with a home-cooked diet for Bentley soon and I have a question: Are any of your dogs finicky about their home-cooked food or do they eat it consistently? Bentley has been a finicky eater at times (mostly) & I'm hoping that with the home-cooked we won't have to deal with that as much. He has very happily been eating his rice & chicken or salmon so I'm hopeful that he will love his new diet with even more yummy stuff.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I think he will LOVE it and will eat it without any problems. It is so great to see them eat their food with such a pleasure. haha.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I've never had any 'picky-ness' with Tillie. even before I had to home cook ... lol she's a eater...


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

He will eat with gusto!!! And look up at you and say more please Mom! I did a home cooked diet with Sabine, it was delicious. Minus the vitamins that I added, I would take some for my own lunch. She will tell you how to portion it out. I would make a big batch on the weekend, portion it out for the whole week, take one out the night before for the next day. Once you get the hang of it, it becomes easy. Most of all he will feel better and that in and of itself is the most satisfying. You will be very, very pleased with Sabine, she is the utmost in a professional.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I currently do home cooking for my dog's evening meal and a little for breakfast with a side of kibble because of pickiness, digestive issues and almost a doggie version of 'failure to thrive' (was slightly underweight due to all of the above issues).

She eats her home cooked with gusto. There are some foods she does not like and some that do not agree with her and we have adjusted accordingly. I am sure Sabine will work with you regarding that.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I do a home cooked diet from Sabine with Henry. He does love it although every once in great while he still gets finicky and I add something to it for a change of pace like a snippet of egg or fish or something. It's rare that he deosnt like it.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

My dogs NEVER walk away from home cooked food.


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

All of these replies are very encouraging!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

my guess is that any dog that does like homemade food. , doesn't exist.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

How is Bentley? Did you start the home cooked diet with Sabine?


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

Regina said:


> How is Bentley? Did you start the home cooked diet with Sabine?


Thanks so much for asking! Bentley has been doing fine, things have stabilized. I just received the diet from Sabine and so I am in the process of trying to get all of the ingredients, hoping to start transitioning him in the next day or two. I'm so nervous because I don't want him to get sick again but I'm excited to be feeling good about what I'm feeding him.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't worry. Sabine will guide you through it all. If there are any problems, email her immediately and she will respond to you. He will do fine. He did well with eating the salmon right? He will do very well in eating the diet. He will be getting all of the proper nutrition with the vitamins included and it will be fine. Hang in there and keep us updated


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you. piece of cake, lol


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

I prepare home-cooked meals from Sabine for Hudson and he loves his food! We recently transitioned from a puppy meal plan to an adult version. I cook 16 weeks of meals at a time, portion it into daily servings, then put seven daily servings into a large bag and freeze them. Works great for us!


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

I had a really picky poodle. I was told by the vet to give them just dry food and although I paid more for the better stuff, he would eat it at first, and then get sick of it after a few meals. I eventually added some canned food. Better, but same thing happened. A dog should love to eat, and I kept feeling bad about that, so I got smart about half way through his life and went to home cooked chicken (a recipe for dogs) and he loved it, still never a big eater, but he enjoyed his meals then, and it was so much healthier for him. When he got old (16) I had lab work done on him (a senior panel) which showed that his organs were in EXCELLENT condition, NO kidney problem at all. He ended up developing a brain tumor but was able to handle taking Prednisone, which is typically very tough on the kidneys, which are usually in tough shape after many years of traditional dog food, some worse than others. We had him for another few months on that. He was just shy of 17 when we had to say good-bye. I credit his diet change for his many years of excellent health. I hope to be getting a Havanese this weekend and intend to transition him into home cooked food!  Wish there were more holistic vets out there!


----------

